# Partage d'écran Windows ?



## Mike_p687 (21 Janvier 2008)

Salut 

J'aimerais pouvoir utiliser la fonction partage d'écran de Léopard et iChat pour contrôler un ordinateur qui n'est pas sur mon réseau local et qui tourne sous Windows !

Est-ce possible ? Ou alors avec quel logiciel y arriver ?

Au pire des cas, existe-t-il des logiciels Windows qui peuvent gérer la fonction partage d'écran à distance ?

Merci d'avance pour votre aide


----------



## fpoil (21 Janvier 2008)

a) il faut installer un serveur VNC sur l'ordi sous windows : tightvnc par exemple (attention : installer le serveur uniquement et le déclarer en tant que service pour plus de commodités)

b) ouvrir le parefeu de windows pour qu'il accepte les accès à tightvnc

c) si l'ordi est derriere un routeur, ouvrir les ports udp 5900 et TCP 3283 sur le routeur

d) sur safari, taper vnc://ip_ordi_windows:5900 et partage d'écran s'ouvre


----------



## maousse (21 Janvier 2008)

pas avec ichat. (edit: sans installer de serveur vnc sur windows  )
Le plus simple, c'est microsoft qui fournit l'outil, et ça s'appelle Remote Desktop :
http://www.microsoft.com/mac/products/remote-desktop/default.mspx


----------



## fpoil (21 Janvier 2008)

tiens puisque je te tiens maousse  , j'ai jamais réussi à faire fonctionner le client remote connection 2.0 sur leopard même sur mon réseau interne...

Avec vnc aucun souci, mais l'autre que dalle mais je pense que c'est lié au fait que sur le mini sous bootcamp j'ai installé windows MCE (mediacenter) qui bien qu'il soit un xp pro ne peut pas par exemple rejoindre un domaine (restriction de microsoft qui considère qu'un mediacenter n'en n'a pas besoin ...)

à chaque fois incapable de me connecter, le client mouline (le parefeu de windows est bien paramétré pourtant)


----------



## maousse (21 Janvier 2008)

ah, c'est bien possible que ce soit du fait de cette version de windows. Je n'ai pas de soucis avec des machines sur xp pro sp2. Avec vista, je ne sais même pas avec lesquelles des 8 versions (!) c'est possible...


----------

